# Craigslist postimg problem



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

When trying to place a CL ad I'm not able to get past the map page. The map keeps expanding to far areas and I can't get "continue" to advance to the images page.
Thanks for help.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I haven't done a CL post in months. I don't remember how to get past it. I think I just did the zip code and hit ok. There was no option for post no map.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

This is weird because the first time I tried it worked but after tha6 got a permission denied.i was however successful in getting past the map page but it took 20 minutes.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

If it happens again, maybe try with a different browser. Craigslist tends to be a bit overeager with anti-spam measures, and sometimes something they do goes too far and causes problems, which may not show up in a different browser.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes try a different browser 
If I am posting I can do it with win7 or google chrome. 
If I am searching , I usually use chrome. 

Maybe save your work with copy and paste and shut 
down the window and open a new window to work in .


----------

